# Big Buddha - Buddha Tahoe



## canna_420 (Jan 27, 2012)

[h=1][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Big Buddha - Buddha Tahoe
[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Winner of the High Times Cannabis Cup 2011
3rd Place Overall Winner - OG kush (Tahoe cut) AKA Tahoe OG reversed[/FONT][/h]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]In Big Buddha Seeds' extensive research into the world of American Kush strains, Big Buddha are pleased to introduce the 'Buddha Tahoe' The Tahoe OG Kush cutting was acquired from California via Big Buddha's European associates. [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The Tahoe OG Kush was chosen because of its extremely potent, strong, sharp taste synonymous with the many Kush varieties available in the United States today. Their 'Buddha Tahoe' feminised seed is a great representation of the 'new wave' of kush strains.[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]With its magnificent lush growth the 'Buddha Tahoe' finishes with extremely potent buds, a unique lemon zest, kushy hash flavour and a 'high' which is truly why it became a Cannabis Cup winning strain & out of this world!![/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The 'Buddha Tahoe' truly is the "Godfather" of strains.[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]In the words of the Godfather....'Don Big Buddha':[/FONT]​_[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]"Do you spend time with your plants?
Good.... because a stoner who doesn't spend time
with his plants cannot be a real stoner...." [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Quote - Don 'BB'[/FONT]_​
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Genetics:* OG Kush Tahoe cut (Reversed) [/FONT]​
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Genotype:* 100% Indica [/FONT]​
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Flowering Time:* Indoors = 8.5-9 wks / Outdoors = End of October [/FONT]​
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Sensory Experience:* Super strong, the Don Corleone of highs! [/FONT]​
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Smell:* Real USA high grade Kush, unique dankness. [/FONT]​
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Taste:* Sublime lemon, sharp kush hash taste.

[/FONT]http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/buddha-buddha-tahoe-feminised-cannabis-seeds-p-7302.html?oscsid=mvip1o3u17vvaoj8siphf33380[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]​


----------



## beans davis (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you buy these seeds now?I've been waiting for these.
I got Dinafem OGKUSH on the way $75.01 for 10 fems.


----------



## dart420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Waiting for swerve to chime in........ Should be more entertainment!!!!


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 27, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Can you buy these seeds now?I've been waiting for these.
> I got Dinafem OGkUSH on the way $75.01 for 10 fems.


YES *$79.71
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/buddha-buddha-tahoe-feminised-cannabis-seeds-p-7302.html?oscsid=mvip1o3u17vvaoj8siphf33380
*



dart420 said:


> Waiting for swerve to chime in........ Should be more entertainment!!!!


lol thats why its in large


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 27, 2012)

good thread.

so in the last 2 months ive tried over 7 different ogs(real cuts)

-SFV OG.
-FIRE OG
-PLATINUM OG
-DIABLO OG
-OG KUSH
-TAHOE OG
-LARRY OG

ive found tahoe og to be the sweetest og!!!! and the strongest high the bud is covered in white frost and is the sweestest tasting og
out of all i ogs ive named.

i love it and it is definitely one of my favorite strains..


----------



## Swerve (Jan 27, 2012)

i will say one thing... hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. i ahvent brought it here yet. so not sure how he has the cut i released.. but its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. i mean come on pathetic. can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode DNA's last year with the LA confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe I got one BIT OF ADVICE FOR MILO LEARN TO GROW BETTER WEED!!!!!!


----------



## dart420 (Jan 27, 2012)

And there it is!!!!!


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will say one thing... hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. i ahvent brought it here yet. so not sure how he has the cut i released.. but its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. i mean come on pathetic. can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode DNA's last year with the LA confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe I got one BIT OF ADVICE FOR MILO LEARN TO GROW BETTER WEED!!!!!!


I thought you knew how seeds this game was???

You know what comes to mind though. Who's tail are you ridding?
Who bred them Clones you hack? Hack YES.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 27, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> YES *$79.71
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/buddha-buddha-tahoe-feminised-cannabis-seeds-p-7302.html?oscsid=mvip1o3u17vvaoj8siphf33380
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks alot man.I been watching for these on the Tude.
Had'nt checked Big Bs site in awhile,glad theyre here.

I harvest in 3-4wks perfect timing,I'll run 1/2 Big B. & 1/2 Dinaf. OG.........I'll let yall know how they turn out.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 27, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> YES *$79.71
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/buddha-buddha-tahoe-feminised-cannabis-seeds-p-7302.html?oscsid=mvip1o3u17vvaoj8siphf33380*


only 5pound a pop at picknmix seeds, 8pound cheaper on the 5pack


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 27, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> only 5pound a pop at picknmix seeds, 8pound cheaper on the 5pack


free post?

cheaper again at EDIT


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

i lol'd when i saw buddha ripped of the godfather theme


----------



## beans davis (Jan 27, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i lol'd when i saw buddha ripped of the godfather theme


Smearing it right in his face isn't he?
He went across the big pond and got scammed!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> *Big Buddha - Buddha Tahoe
> Winner of the High Times Cannabis Cup 2011
> 3rd Place Overall Winner - OG kush (Tahoe cut) AKA Tahoe OG reversed*
> 
> ...


have you ordered from big buddah's site?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

swerve said:


> i will say one thing... Hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. I ahvent brought it here yet. So not sure how he has the cut i released.. But its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. Plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. Hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. I mean come on pathetic. Can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode dna's last year with the la confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe i got one bit of advice for milo learn to grow better weed!!!!!!


viscous swerve! I wondered why was he on stage at the cup!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

But how is it that swerve thinks he's got an exclusive cut? the HA cut is very similar! lets face it most of those name only come the area where it was made popular!


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> have you ordered from big buddah's site?


No lol

I aint a fan of BB
I was one of the ecclers at the 2006 or 7 expo, when he tried telling us brits that have or ad the clone how it smokes.
He even refused to toke on a "Sativabreeder" Cheese blunt we ad ~( real sativay skunky not indica).

I must admit I do like the Blue Cheese,
I might also oneday do the Tahoe OG. but as it is i have over 70 strains plus my own hacks to grow out before i will be buying anymore, That said i did just put a Lucky 7 order in last mnth


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 28, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i lol'd when i saw buddha ripped of the godfather theme


 You meen this  Atleast he is not charging the earth for it. Mind i did see swerve say his prices are DROPPING soon


----------



## beans davis (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from Big B. directly without going thru a seedbank?

Edit:BIG B. sure came out with this strain quick iv'e never grown his gear.I think I'll wait on these and see what happens.Moneys tight can't afford any herm issues.I just orderd seeds on lucky 7 like everyboby else.


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will say one thing... hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. i ahvent brought it here yet. so not sure how he has the cut i released.. but its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. i mean come on pathetic. can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode DNA's last year with the LA confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe I got one BIT OF ADVICE FOR MILO LEARN TO GROW BETTER WEED!!!!!!


why dont you tell him to his face when you see him?instead of say nothing untill you get on forums?


----------



## Swerve (Feb 10, 2012)

hahahaha we already talked to his partner and we were told the playing field is open by is business partner as he bitched how everyone now has the cheese ..and how they were the first to release it now everyone has it.. (yea but it doesnt help selling the cut to greenhouse to make your seeds then complain everyone has the cut).... my clones are proprietary to our company. once again the HA clone is in europe due to me sending it there...OOOOHHHHH!!!!!!! he is getting called out in public in spain..Getting put on blast nasty hahahahaha wait til you see the youtube on him fluttering when he gets asked where he got his tahoe from............

youd think from the way i am on the boards you would understand i am the same in person... im straight up .. i dont care if i hurt your feelings if is fact face it..... life sux get a fucking helmut....


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> hahahaha we already talked to his partner and we were told the playing field is open by is business partner as he bitched how everyone now has the cheese ..and how they were the first to release it now everyone has it.. (yea but it doesnt help selling the cut to greenhouse to make your seeds then complain everyone has the cut).... my clones are proprietary to our company. once again the HA clone is in europe due to me sending it there...OOOOHHHHH!!!!!!! he is getting called out in public in spain..Getting put on blast nasty hahahahaha wait til you see the youtube on him fluttering when he gets asked where he got his tahoe from............
> 
> youd think from the way i am on the boards you would understand i am the same in person... im straight up .. i dont care if i hurt your feelings if is fact face it..... life sux get a fucking helmut....


Nothing new their, the guy tries to act like he as a right to clone only strains. When he himself was givven a cut not bred it.
If you was at any of the UK hemp expos you would have seen how us brits took to him fucking up a good clone only.
He would not even toke from a true uk cheese. Milko or Mikey cant remember his name but i rememer the nervey stammer


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will say one thing... hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. i ahvent brought it here yet. so not sure how he has the cut i released.. but its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. i mean come on pathetic. can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode DNA's last year with the LA confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe I got one BIT OF ADVICE FOR MILO LEARN TO GROW BETTER WEED!!!!!!



So wait a minute, I'm a bit confused... I just ordered a couple of those Buddha Tahoe OG seeds from www.singleseedcentre.com. Did I get fucked? Are they not really from Tahoe OG cuts?


----------



## Swerve (Feb 10, 2012)

if you bought from big buddha yeah you got something def not tahoe or og but something...what who knows.. he doesnt have the tahoe cut.. noone in europe does. hell i havent even sent it to my self in europe...so how can he have it..??? either he used and s1 from my seeds or its a fake.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm, I have the buddha Tahoe og from CC going right now, a little expensive but I was curious... But I've read that attitude was shipping out regular tahoe og from cc as buddha tahoe og because it's the same thing. Fuck, I don't know what to think about it, guess I'll know once she flowers.. (I'm not saying that's what attitude did, It's just something I read on a forum)


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> if you bought from big buddha yeah you got something def not tahoe or og but something...what who knows.. he doesnt have the tahoe cut.. noone in europe does. hell i havent even sent it to my self in europe...so how can he have it..??? either he used and s1 from my seeds or its a fake.


Dammit! Fuck that guy. I despise people who do shit like that. I'd like to break his fucking nose. What a waste of my time & money...


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 10, 2012)

You know just cause he lives in UK-Spain does not meen he did not S1 a cut in cali...
The dude as the doller to stay out in cali for a while.

Im chucking this at Milo see what he says lol.....


----------



## Swerve (Feb 11, 2012)

toss it his way along with a you have the info to get ahold of me


----------



## dart420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't you people get it, swerve is the "only" one on cali that has this strain.......


----------



## Swerve (Feb 11, 2012)

no actually quite a few in cali have it there dart4200.. if they didnt do u think the dam clone would be so popular..nope its because the Tahoe og is the og to have traced to 96 in tahoe. and the shit hits the heaviest tastes amazing and is just flat out connoisseur buds

and canna420 oh i know mate i have heard of the stories about how they want to run him down for fucking the cheese up... i know a lot of uk cats who well,,,, there is a reason why he lives in spain..cuz the uk dont want him...

apples to oranges baby....run em side by side and see...


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

I would'nt buy shit from BB,he's trying to ride the O.G.craze and cash in on TCC strains.
I grew the cheese w dp blue berry when it 1st came out and it was'nt that good..
At that time they were the highest priced seeds on the web.Waste of $$$.

I would'nt be so quick to dismiss Dinafem OG Kush $77-10 fems they've got good solid strains and a very good record for no herms.
I've got 1 seed and gonna get 2 more i should be able to get a good idea from 3 plants.
I've grown 5 DNA OG kush so i have something to compare with.

I've read 3 reports on DF OGK.
1 said his hermd but the plants were abused.
2 was still flowering and he was impressed.
3 said he got more yeild than w DNA and the smoke was every bit as good maybe better.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2012)

so whos bud tah is the real deal lagit shit


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> so whos bud tah is the real deal lagit shit


Who knows?The breeders lie.
Swerve & TCC have the real Tahoe for sure.
BB could be real but seems shady to me.

Rare Dankness looks killer and there will be grow reports on here in a while.

DNA has Kosher Kush & Holy Grail Kush reports are fire.
My friend from LA told me if i ever got the chance to get the Kosher Kush jump on it.
He's med and has tried most Kushs and he likes this one.

If i was looking for a Tahoe OG Kush keeper mother i would buy Swerves reg seeds.


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 11, 2012)

beans davis said:


> I would'nt buy shit from BB,he's trying to ride the O.G.craze and cash in on TCC strains.
> I grew the cheese w dp blue berry when it 1st came out and it was'nt shit.
> At that time they were the highest priced seeds on the web.Waste of $$$.
> 
> ...


When they first come out they were £45-55 depending on seedbank.

The bbcheese can not be compared to the original clone


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

gargantuanganja said:


> So wait a minute, I'm a bit confused... I just ordered a couple of those Buddha Tahoe OG seeds from www.singleseedcentre.com. Did I get fucked? Are they not really from Tahoe OG cuts?


Anyone could have the Tahoe.Seeds & clones are for sale all over the LA area in med clubs.
My friend keeps me updated and he says they are everywhere.
Grow them out they could be the best out there, no one knows yet.


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> When they first come out they were £45-55 depending on seedbank.
> 
> The bbcheese can not be compared to the original clone


I think i only grew 2 maybe 3 BB cheese.
It was the hottest thing goin,i was really looking forward to growing these.
It was ok smoke had a medium skunk smell not to strong & leaned to the indica side.
No cheese smell.
Nothing like they were saying in the mj mags.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 13, 2012)

*I sent this message to the seed bank (www.singleseedcentre.com)*:

I'd like to first say that I love your company and the vast selection of seeds made available worldwide. You're the only company I've used and I've been more than satisfied with my beans except for this last order I just placed. I was absolutely thrilled to find out you were selling seeds from a Tahoe OG Kush cut called "Buddha Tahoe OG" and I bought a couple of them. I've been excited as shit to get these, but today I find out they're not legit? What's up with that? Apparently, this "Big Buddha" guy never had a cut of the Tahoe OG and whatever he has isn't what he says it is. That was extremely dissapointing coming from the breeder @ Cali Connection. A few days after my purchase you posted the legit seeds and I don't have the money to pay for them, but they are undoubtidly going to sell out very quickly. I think it would be the ethical thing to do out of consideration for myself, many others, and most especially the breeders of the original strain to stop distribution of "Big Buddha's" bullshit rendition. I would be happy to return the seeds in exchange for the legitimate ones. Please consider. Thanks.

*This is the response they sent *:

Hi Christopher,

Big Buddha are a company with an excellent and longstanding reputation, and we have been retailing their products for several years now. Please note their Buddha Tahoe strain is a High Times Cannabis Cup 2011 winner.

Best,

The Single Seed Centre http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 13, 2012)

Regardless, I've ordered a few from cali connection so I still ended up with what I wanted, but I will grow them side by side just to show the world. I hate people that are too dumb to come up with their own shit. Seriously?? Like there aren't LITERALLY millions of different possible combinations of strains and some lazy mother fucker has to copy someone else's hard work just so they can make a few bucks, taint the name of the strain, and fuck over a few customers.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

gargantuanganja said:


> Regardless, I've ordered a few from cali connection so I still ended up with what I wanted, but I will grow them side by side just to show the world. I hate people that are too dumb to come up with their own shit. Seriously?? Like there aren't LITERALLY millions of different possible combinations of strains and some lazy mother fucker has to copy someone else's hard work just so they can make a few bucks, taint the name of the strain, and fuck over a few customers.


Yeah, but you don't know for sure if anyone is fucking anyone over or tainting anything. The beans just came out. For all you know the Big Buddha tahoe could be the shit. No one knows yet. Can't really judge it until you've grown it or smoked it or at least read a grow journal on it.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 13, 2012)

I must agree with you, but somebody is lying.


----------



## dart420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Swerve is the liar, the picture of the budha tahoe on attitude isn't even his plant. Sure the seeds were cali connection seeds, but he is just as fake for posting pictures of a plant that came from a customer......


----------



## Tuco420 (Feb 13, 2012)

dart420 said:


> Swerve is the liar, the picture of the budha tahoe on attitude isn't even his plant. Sure the seeds were cali connection seeds, but he is just as fake for posting pictures of a plant that came from a customer......


I don't know about that, i think your assuming that every pic a breeder has for a particular strain is a plant grown by them personly. Witch i assure you my friend, certinly is not the case! I know for a fact some very prominent breeders use other peoples pics from time to time, i bet it happens quite a bit more than you would think actually.

Hazeman has a few pics of friends/testers/customers plants up as the discription of his strains too, i know the Fugu Kush pic isn't a plant he grew himself. He mentions it being a pic of someone elses plant in a thread at THCfarmer. I know Subcool uses a pic of someone elses plant for Deep Purple as well, it was a pic of a plant from one of his testers.

Now you have to ask yourself dose that make them liers too ???

I think your being a little nieave if you believe every pic breeders use for their strains were plants grown by them personly.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> I don't know about that, i think your assuming that every pic a breeder has for a particular strain is a plant grown by them personly. Witch i assure you my friend, certinly is not the case! I know for a fact some very prominent breeders use other peoples pics from time to time, i bet it happens quite a bit more than you would think actually.
> 
> Hazeman has a few pics of friends/testers/customers plants up as the discription of his strains too, i know the Fugu Kush pic isn't a plant he grew himself. He mentions it being a pic of someone elses plant in a thread at THCfarmer. I know Subcool uses a pic of someone elses plant for Deep Purple as well, it was a pic of a plant from one of his testers.
> 
> ...


You're missing the point. Sure some breeders use pictures of offspring grown by testers. Those are all phenos that you have a chance of getting with a pack of beans. But those aren't s1s of a clone only strain. If someone is getting an s1 they don't expect a lot of, if any variation in phenos. The pic Swerve used doesn't look like anything you will get from an s1 of tahoe, so it makes it wrong. Because it's a special pheno that someone got in the reg pack of tahoe. You can try your hardest to get one like that from the s1s, but it isnt going to happen. Sure other breeders might use pics of plants grown by testers, but you CAN get the pheno in the pic. The tahoes you CAN"T. Again that makes it wrong and a lie.


----------



## dart420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks captain, you beat me to it. And tuco420, they all admit that some pics arent their plants right?? Well swerve doesn't......


----------



## Swerve (Feb 14, 2012)

um so that makes no sense...so u can get the pheno in the pic from reg seeds but not the s1's..yet the pheno is spot onto the mom,.. bean that just bs talk..cuz yes you can get the same pheno and better via s1.....

i dont admit what there ol dart.. since you seem to follow my post around go look before you make pointless comments.. look around i lie hahaha i am as straight up as you will get.. so im a liar for a pic grown from my seeds.. but buddha isnt for saying he has something there is no fucking way possible to ahve.. hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah blow it out your assssss...do some research i tell you straight up whats what.... you either like it or dont.. 


ask me any question i ahve no reason to lie... im as straight up as they get.. and at least i use pics from my seeds unlike 99% of the og pics on other seed companies aint even theres or from them but from pics of the web. hell dankest og's pic is the most used...if u even know what that is or who???research is keen..


yes the picture used is a tahoe og seed plant from reg seeds.. the fems are just as dank if not better ask 46 and 2 and other killing it with our tahoe ogk fem......they are s'1 of the real original cut... why would it be any different. not like im buying dinafems og X white widow and selling it as og.....like buddha...

so you were bitching i mean saying................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

gargantuanganja said:


> *This is the response they sent *:
> Hi Christopher,
> Big Buddha are a company with an excellent and longstanding reputation, and we have been retailing their products for several years now. Please note their Buddha Tahoe strain is a High Times Cannabis Cup 2011 winner.
> Best,
> The Single Seed Centre http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com


oh gods, i laughed so hard when i got to the part about the cannabis cup winner. if they dropped that on you, its the equivalent of them calling you a noob and brushing you aside. the Cannabis Cup is a bull-shit rigged event (just watch high times ads. u buy the most, you probably gonna win), and that response clearly shows they dont give a shit about you, or their other customers.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> I don't know about that, i think your assuming that every pic a breeder has for a particular strain is a plant grown by them personly. Witch i assure you my friend, certinly is not the case! I know for a fact some very prominent breeders use other peoples pics from time to time, i bet it happens quite a bit more than you would think actually.
> 
> Hazeman has a few pics of friends/testers/customers plants up as the discription of his strains too, i know the Fugu Kush pic isn't a plant he grew himself. He mentions it being a pic of someone elses plant in a thread at THCfarmer. I know Subcool uses a pic of someone elses plant for Deep Purple as well, it was a pic of a plant from one of his testers.
> 
> ...


lots of breeders do this, i know Gage Green has used a pic from a grower here on RIU (and gave him credit), and i know theres a few companies sharing the same exact picture of White Widow.


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 14, 2012)

shantibaba uses a hypro cut for ssh


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> shantibaba uses a hypro cut for ssh


And that shit is the TRUTH!


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me say this first I have smoked and grown the real Tahoe OGK clone only! It's DANK! Best Meds I've ever puffed on and that batch came from what swerve took to the cup a few years back! No i've never met Swerve but we have more than one mutual "friend", God I love So Cal! after we found out that he didn't win that year We were all calling BS on the cup!

bottom line Want real Tahoe? move to Cali! or get Cali Connect beans not some euro wanna be ohgee! OGK has been round for a while in Cali, and Cali Connect been working with REAL OGK longer than DF, BB, GHS


----------



## dart420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> Let me say this first I have smoked and grown the real Tahoe OGK clone only! It's DANK! Best Meds I've ever puffed on and that batch came from what swerve took to the cup a few years back! No i've never met Swerve but we have more than one mutual "friend", God I love So Cal! after we found out that he didn't win that year We were all calling BS on the cup!
> 
> bottom line Want real Tahoe? move to Cali! or get Cali Connect beans not some euro wanna be ohgee! OGK has been round for a while in Cali, and Cali Connect been working with REAL OGK longer than DF, BB, GHS


So its safe to say "swerve" is not the "only one" with these genetics??? If its been around there has to be others that have it. Genetics might be good, but swerves a complete tool and for any company owner to act the way he has will keep me from buying from him.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Confused...need help!*

by *Swerve* » Fri Feb 17, 2012 7:22 am 
not sure what you mean... but we as in the cali connection entered our strain buddha tahoe with the green place coffee shop for the coffee shop entries...Big buddha got a pitty fuck on it and got lucky being added into the mix,,,,,,.........The bud that was entered was The Cali Connection buds in which the genetics are based off of...not sure wtf he has but i know its not a tahoe reversed clone. as how the fuck could he not only have my clone but work it and have seeds from something that was made up at the end of november...but ironically he has seeds the same time dinafem has og seeds .. hmmm can u say og X white widow...hahahaha his shit is fake as can be...Tahoe og is my strain my genetic..."


More claims of Big Buddha's tahoe being Dinafem Og x WW. And more claims that swerve created tahoe og himself. 
I think it's funny how he insists that it's impossible for anyone to have tahoe but him, and then claim it to be "his genetic".
So if I got someone elses strain and I s1 it, does that make it my genetics? I guess Big Buddha or anyone else could take that approach, swerve did.


----------



## migenetics (Feb 17, 2012)

What I want to know is why I bought a big buddah strain(buddah tahoe) and it came in a cali connection package? If 
swerve knows nothing about how he got it why is he packaging it?


----------



## Ravenchild (Feb 17, 2012)

Unless he actually created this strain its not the only cut besides I thought I remembering swerve
saying the cut was gifted to him out the two tahoes who's do u think is more stable fem to buy


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 17, 2012)

dart420 said:


> So its safe to say "swerve" is not the "only one" with these genetics??? If its been around there has to be others that have it. Genetics might be good, but swerves a complete tool and for any company owner to act the way he has will keep me from buying from him.





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> *Re: Confused...need help!*
> 
> by *Swerve* » Fri Feb 17, 2012 7:22 am
> not sure what you mean... but we as in the cali connection entered our strain buddha tahoe with the green place coffee shop for the coffee shop entries...Big buddha got a pitty fuck on it and got lucky being added into the mix,,,,,,.........The bud that was entered was The Cali Connection buds in which the genetics are based off of...not sure wtf he has but i know its not a tahoe reversed clone. as how the fuck could he not only have my clone but work it and have seeds from something that was made up at the end of november...but ironically he has seeds the same time dinafem has og seeds .. hmmm can u say og X white widow...hahahaha his shit is fake as can be...Tahoe og is my strain my genetic..."
> ...


Yes, the Tahoe cut has been out for a few years in So Cal, partly thanks to "swerve"! It's actually a sore subject among certain circles I've been in. Swerve has never claimed to have created Tahoe time and time again he says it can be traced back to 1996 in Tahoe, which is true! if you personally have issues with swerve thats another story, get in line cause ur not the first and wont be the last im sure of it! then i know way more people that refuse to buy from GHS and Rez!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> Let me say this first I have smoked and grown the real Tahoe OGK clone only! It's DANK! Best Meds I've ever puffed on and that batch came from what swerve took to the cup a few years back! No i've never met Swerve but we have more than one mutual "friend", God I love So Cal! after we found out that he didn't win that year We were all calling BS on the cup!
> 
> bottom line Want real Tahoe? move to Cali! or get Cali Connect beans not some euro wanna be ohgee! OGK has been round for a while in Cali, and Cali Connect been working with REAL OGK longer than DF, BB, GHS


you dont have to move to cali or hide behind prop 215 either to smoke real O.G. that's sounds very small minded!!


----------



## Swerve (Feb 17, 2012)

migenetics said:


> What I want to know is why I bought a big buddah strain(buddah tahoe) and it came in a cali connection package? If
> swerve knows nothing about how he got it why is he packaging it?



you didnt buy a big buddha strain oyu bought a cali connection strain called buddha tahoe... we are the originators of the strain we entered the buds we ahve the og parents. buddha is riding my coat tail so change your statement from big buddha tahoe to just buddha tahoe...not big nothing involved..



and man dart i love conspiracy theories but man your a creator of em...


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

http://youtu.be/xUU0RsmqCFM


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

http://youtu.be/G2xU846VH0M


----------



## migenetics (Feb 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> you didnt buy a big buddha strain oyu bought a cali connection strain called buddha tahoe... we are the originators of the strain we entered the buds we ahve the og parents. buddha is riding my coat tail so change your statement from big buddha tahoe to just buddha tahoe...not big nothing involved..
> 
> 
> 
> and man dart i love conspiracy theories but man your a creator of em...


So you managed to enter buds of tahoe og over in Europe yet no one in Europe has the cut? I find that hard to believe. This is not meant to bash u in any way just a confused stoner here.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice. In collaboration with Big Buddha. Lol. I knew it. Sales sales sales. 
[video=youtube;xUU0RsmqCFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> you dont have to move to cali or hide behind prop 215 either to smoke real O.G. that's sounds very small minded!!


Ur right u don't need to move to cali all u really *need *is real ogk and lungs to smoke it! lol i didn't say move to cali and get ur rec to smoke real ogk, i said if u want real tahoe...since the conversation has to do with seeds and growing tahoe i figured people would get that i was talking about genetics not the bud. the first part was just how i came to know her cause it's through that same circle i got the tahoe cut which has been verified many times by many people as being legit. yes you can find her other places I know for sure shes in Colorado cause i gave it to my cousin and I'm sure others have done the same. getting the tahoe cut is as easy as walking in to a clone spot now, but if u got access to the real clone only why buy seeds?

Btw I dont hide behind 215, I openly support it!


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 17, 2012)

migenetics said:


> So you managed to enter buds of tahoe og over in Europe yet no one in Europe has the cut? I find that hard to believe. This is not meant to bash u in any way just a confused stoner here.


wouldn't be the first time buds were grown in cali and entered in the cup


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Nice. In collaboration with Big Buddha. Lol. I knew it. Sales sales sales.
> [video=youtube;xUU0RsmqCFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


so same genetics hey...
half the price ....


----------



## artemisia (Feb 17, 2012)

being a noob to seed buying, i have spent a lot of time trying to make sense of all the bullshit in strain names. dozens of seed banks selling very different products with identical names. Retailers that don't tell you whose seed bank the seeds are from. places refusing to answer simple questions like "are your hindu kush seeds the ones from sensi seeds?". Sensi doesnt ship to the US but try figuring out which retailer is actually selling their version and not some other hindu kush pheno. after buying from half a dozen seed banks and retailers i finally found this: http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/7417, the actual list of 2011 cup winners, including the name of the developer. So i finally found a place (http://www.everyonedoesit.com/) that sold the authentic Cali Connect OG Tahoe and the authentic reserva privada kosher kush (though it was only available feminized and i really wanted regular..this will be my first grow with feminized seeds).

but it's just sooooooooooooooo frustrating that once a strain name gets popular everybody has a version of it, but none of them are authentic.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

migenetics said:


> So you managed to enter buds of tahoe og over in Europe yet no one in Europe has the cut? I find that hard to believe. This is not meant to bash u in any way just a confused stoner here.


That's all I'm trying to say!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> Ur right u don't need to move to cali all u really *need *is real ogk and lungs to smoke it! lol i didn't say move to cali and get ur rec to smoke real ogk, i said if u want real tahoe...since the conversation has to do with seeds and growing tahoe i figured people would get that i was talking about genetics not the bud. the first part was just how i came to know her cause it's through that same circle i got the tahoe cut which has been verified many times by many people as being legit. yes you can find her other places I know for sure shes in Colorado cause i gave it to my cousin and I'm sure others have done the same. getting the tahoe cut is as easy as walking in to a clone spot now, but if u got access to the real clone only why buy seeds?
> 
> Btw I dont hide behind 215, I openly support it!


Long as it's being told that anyone in the country or even the world can have a tahoe cut! There are people out here that will give there left leg for a particular cut, and can afford to do so!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Long as it's being told that anyone in the country or even the world can have a tahoe cut! There are people out here that will give there left leg for a particular cut, and can afford to do so!


I'm not bashing the medical community at all, not OMMP, PROP 215, ect... I have family members and close associates that benefit in quite a few ways from medical marijuana!


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I'm not bashing the medical community at all, not OMMP, PROP 215, ect... I have family members and close associates that benefit in quite a few ways from medical marijuana!


Cool, I usually post on a medical fourm so im used to the lingo I forget not everyone is in a medical state or has the access that I do.

anyway back to the Tahoe, if i was looking for a seed form tahoe i'd go with cali connect cause it's been around the longest, if you just want OGK seeds and dont have to be tahoe DNA, Cali Connection and OGRaskal are all excellent choices!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 17, 2012)

Andrew at BB informed me that i should wait before buying Tahoe because of stability issue's.
I guess if anyone knows it's him......


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> Cool, I usually post on a medical fourm so im used to the lingo I forget not everyone is in a medical state or has the access that I do.
> 
> anyway back to the Tahoe, if i was looking for a seed form tahoe i'd go with cali connect cause it's been around the longest, if you just want OGK seeds and dont have to be tahoe DNA, Cali Connection and OGRaskal are all excellent choices!


Without question!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Andrew at BB informed me that i should wait before buying Tahoe because of stability issue's.
> I guess if anyone knows it's him......


I feel the same way! It is killing me not to jump liberty haze and other cup winners from last year, but stability is what I'm waiting to see from the seeds not namesake!!


----------



## Swerve (Feb 18, 2012)

capt stickyfingers do you have a life? dont you find it pathetic you found a video to try to make your claim stick..look simple as fuck grow em both you will figure it out....it will be nite and day whos gear is real.... so do yourself the favor mayb get a job..cuz wow you ahve way to much time on your hands.. you ever consider a hobby mayb......hahahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 18, 2012)

Swerve said:


> capt stickyfingers do you have a life? dont you find it pathetic you found a video to try to make your claim stick..look simple as fuck grow em both you will figure it out....it will be nite and day whos gear is real.... so do yourself the favor mayb get a job..cuz wow you ahve way to much time on your hands.. you ever consider a hobby mayb......hahahahaahahahahahahahaha


instead of silly insults, perhaps you should address the fact that in the video you state you "decided to team up" and that you are in "collaboration" with big buddha , this would seem to contradict what you have been saying elsewhere 

i can only assume capt stickfingers posted the video as he is also confused by what seems to be contradicting statements 
can you explain what this teaming up involved .... to put speculation to rest ??

perhaps big buddha only played a minior role in this "collaboration"
maybe buddha just makes the packaging 
and all the genetic work is yours ??

if you look at the model of the dynamic duo, some would say batman was more important than robin 
lol

peace


----------



## dart420 (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess we know how bb got your genetics. And can you explain how you are the only one with these genetics??


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

migenetics said:


> What I want to know is why I bought a big buddah strain(buddah tahoe) and it came in a cali connection package? If
> swerve knows nothing about how he got it why is he packaging it?


did it actually say The Cali Connection? or did it just look the same? because buddha also stole swerves company logos, designs, and even font style. so the packs from buddha look almost the exact same as the packs from TCC.


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Feb 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> oh gods, i laughed so hard when i got to the part about the cannabis cup winner. if they dropped that on you, its the equivalent of them calling you a noob and brushing you aside. the Cannabis Cup is a bull-shit rigged event (just watch high times ads. u buy the most, you probably gonna win), and that response clearly shows they dont give a shit about you, or their other customers.


I also was going to say the same thing. The cannabis cup, is the biggest stage for some of the world's most mediocre nug. There are exceptions but a majority of it is straight garbage. I have no idea if I have smoked tahoe og from the original s1 but whatever it was, it was straight chrons.

TCC and TGA are currently pumping out some of the best strains in my opinion. The stability may not always be there but we are talking genetics and its just the luck of the draw. If people weren't strain hoarders life would be easier, but since everyone has ulterior motives that's the way it goes


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

artemisia said:


> being a noob to seed buying, i have spent a lot of time trying to make sense of all the bullshit in strain names. dozens of seed banks selling very different products with identical names. Retailers that don't tell you whose seed bank the seeds are from. places refusing to answer simple questions like "are your hindu kush seeds the ones from sensi seeds?". Sensi doesnt ship to the US but try figuring out which retailer is actually selling their version and not some other hindu kush pheno. after buying from half a dozen seed banks and retailers i finally found this: http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/7417, the actual list of 2011 cup winners, including the name of the developer. So i finally found a place (http://www.everyonedoesit.com/) that sold the authentic Cali Connect OG Tahoe and the authentic reserva privada kosher kush (though it was only available feminized and i really wanted regular..this will be my first grow with feminized seeds).
> but it's just sooooooooooooooo frustrating that once a strain name gets popular everybody has a version of it, but none of them are authentic.


attitude has a ton of breeders to pick from, as far as finding out who has the originals, a little bit of research goes a long way 




Swerve said:


> capt stickyfingers do you have a life? dont you find it pathetic you found a video to try to make your claim stick..look simple as fuck grow em both you will figure it out....it will be nite and day whos gear is real.... so do yourself the favor mayb get a job..cuz wow you ahve way to much time on your hands.. you ever consider a hobby mayb......hahahahaahahahahahahahaha


way to insult customers 
did u ever consider maybe his hobbies include growing cannabis and then discussing it with other like minded people?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

WillieMazeHaze said:


> I also was going to say the same thing. The cannabis cup, is the biggest stage for some of the world's most mediocre nug. There are exceptions but a majority of it is straight garbage. I have no idea if I have smoked tahoe og from the original s1 but whatever it was, it was straight chrons.
> 
> TCC and TGA are currently pumping out some of the best strains in my opinion. The stability may not always be there but we are talking genetics and its just the luck of the draw. If people weren't strain hoarders life would be easier, but since everyone has ulterior motives that's the way it goes


thats exactly the way it goes!


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 18, 2012)

swerve would tell you to grow both just so as you buy TCC and BB. Double sales.

I bet you BB as taken Arjans tackticks since working with him.
Find a breeder then offer them better sales. Look at apothcanary supplying Arjan with 3 strains, I bet they get treble sales.
Same with BB having a better European name than TCC so BB is labeling TCC for a share?? it works both ways, and like all conspiricies their contriversel and that creats CASH


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> Look at apothcanary supplying Arjan with 3 strains, I bet they get treble sales.


in all my noobness, for my first order i was chasing apothecary's kaia kush, heard they dropped some clones with GHSC, and went searching. sadly all i knew at the time was that GHSC was really big in the 90s, didn't know anything else at all about the whole online seed world. 

but now i know, and if GI Joe has taught us anything, its that knowing is half the battle


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> swerve would tell you to grow both just so as you buy TCC and BB. Double sales.
> 
> I bet you BB as taken Arjans tackticks since working with him.
> Find a breeder then offer them better sales. Look at apothcanary supplying Arjan with 3 strains, I bet they get treble sales.
> Same with BB having a better European name than TCC so BB is labeling TCC for a share?? it works both ways, and like all conspiricies their contriversel and that creats CASH


i couldn't have put it better!


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> in all my noobness, for my first order i was chasing apothecary's kaia kush, heard they dropped some clones with GHSC, and went searching. sadly all i knew at the time was that GHSC was really big in the 90s, didn't know anything else at all about the whole online seed world.
> 
> but now i know, and if GI Joe has taught us anything, its that knowing is half the battle


Yes we know the GHS quality etc...
But it happened


----------



## migenetics (Feb 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> did it actually say The Cali Connection? or did it just look the same? because buddha also stole swerves company logos, designs, and even font style. so the packs from buddha look almost the exact same as the packs from TCC.


Sorry for pic quality but having ordered from both big buddah and cali connection in the past the labeing is all cali connect.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

migenetics said:


> Sorry for pic quality but having ordered from both big buddah and cali connection in the past the labeing is all cali connect.


ah. yea thats not the big buddha tahoe OG. - http://www.bigbuddhaseeds.com/Buddha-Tahoe-NEW-2012/View-all-products.html

you have the cali connection buddha tahoe OG. - http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-buddha-tahoe-og-seeds/prod_3962.html


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 18, 2012)

That packaging is hilarious. Taking the big piss as they say.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

No one knows if Big Buddha ripped anything off. Swerve has been completely contradictory in all his statements regarding the Big Buddha Tahoe. For all we know they worked out a deal together. I think Swerve will say anything to make himself not look like a scheister. Now out of absolutely nowhere, Louie og is in the Buddha Tahoe. Come on now. Same shit with the Chem4og's. Swerve says chem 4 og fems are chem 4 s1s. Now that he's having issues with them, he claims he pulled them from the distributors. Someone on his forum said that they are still for sale. Swerve responds with those are Chem4OG fems, not Chem4 s1s. Back and fucking forth. He changes his stories to fit the situation.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't pay any attention to anything Sweve says at this point.
Every time he opens his mouth he contradics himself.
Now he is the only 1 with the chem 91 "real deal".....give us a break!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I know! It's elite cuts all through Kentucky, North Carolina, and Virginia that he can't get!


----------



## Swerve (Mar 16, 2012)

YES !!!!!! i will say it over and over......im the only real seed company with the real deal chem 91 skunk va clone .. and Sticky get your fucking stories right moron..the chem 4 fems were s1's of the actual clone dumbasss a huge difference between the chem4og fems which is reversed tahoe fem pollen to the chem 4 clone...keep spouting bs man...

CApt your a moron we have been through this.... oh and how r my nuts cuz homie you been swinging on dem for a while now.. mayb its time to jump on beans nuts...cuz you guys seem to swing together...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 16, 2012)

Swerve said:


> YES !!!!!! i will say it over and over......im the only real seed company with the real deal chem 91 skunk va clone .. and Sticky get your fucking stories right moron..the chem 4 fems were s1's of the actual clone dumbasss a huge difference between the chem4og fems which is reversed tahoe fem pollen to the chem 4 clone...keep spouting bs man...
> 
> CApt your a moron we have been through this.... oh and how r my nuts cuz homie you been swinging on dem for a while now.. mayb its time to jump on beans nuts...cuz you guys seem to swing together...


Wow, just wow! Really hate seeing this from a breeder, especially with your reputation


----------



## Swerve (Mar 16, 2012)

what telling someone their a moron... hey it happens especially when dumb ass remarks are made...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Wow, just wow! Really hate seeing this from a breeder, especially with your reputation


Your surprised? a little bit of humility and humbleness go a long way. let the seeds and strains do the talking.


----------



## stak (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't get how you people attack these breeders in every way you can and when they defend themselves somehow they're the assholes.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

See whats happening is people test your weakness. If you're soft your skin will tear. I doesn't matter whether you're Subcool and put out top notch product, or Matt Riot and put out pure shit, if they can draw you out they will.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> YES !!!!!! i will say it over and over......im the only real seed company with the real deal chem 91 skunk va clone .. and Sticky get your fucking stories right moron..the chem 4 fems were s1's of the actual clone dumbasss a huge difference between the chem4og fems which is reversed tahoe fem pollen to the chem 4 clone...keep spouting bs man...
> 
> CApt your a moron we have been through this.... oh and how r my nuts cuz homie you been swinging on dem for a while now.. mayb its time to jump on beans nuts...cuz you guys seem to swing together...


You're the fucking moron, you keep changing stories about everything, I do know what I'm talking about I read that shit. You seem to forget that the stupid shit you type doesn't disappear, and people don't forget. Yeah, according to you the chem4ogs were chem 4 s1s, you said so yourself a dozen times on your forum. Then all of a sudden there's posts of you saying don't buy them, you're pulling them from the shelves. What happens next? You get posts saying that they're still being sold. And your response was, that they're not Chem 4 s1s anymore, they're actually Chem4og now. Wow, really? Fuck you swerve. How many times in the past year have you been punched in the mouth? I can't see how people could hang out with you in real life without beating the shit out of your stupid ass. YOU DID SAY CHEM4OG WAS CHEM 4 S1s. ITS ALL OVER YOUR FORUM STUPID!!



*Re: OUr FEms*

by *Swerve* » Sat Aug 27, 2011 9:21 pm 
yeah those are chem4 s1s just labeled as chem4 og


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow what a surprise, you still blame the distributors and twist shit around:

[h=3]Re: OUr FEms[/h] by *Swerve* » Mon Feb 13, 2012 7:10 pm 
yeah they are the chem 4 og fems...it clearly says it on the labels so lets hope they change it hahaha
FORZA ITALIA

Swerve Owner *Posts:* 959*Joined:* Thu Jul 30, 2009 11:41 pm Top


[h=3]Re: OUr FEms[/h] by *jbthesampleking* » Mon Feb 13, 2012 9:51 pm 
Swerve wrote:yeah they are the chem 4 og fems...it clearly says it on the labels so lets hope they change it hahaha​ So I take it there is no more chem 4 s1's. So now the chem 4 og's that were labeled wrong and were s1's are now infact chem 4 og's. Am i correct. This is real confusing. You guys need to get your labeling and descriptions correct so people know what they are buying. This is basic stuff. Every fem description on every website is wrong.

jbthesampleking *Posts:* 39*Joined:* Mon Jan 16, 2012 11:37 pm*Location:* the killa illa Top


[h=3]Re: OUr FEms[/h] by *Swerve* » Tue Feb 14, 2012 6:24 am 
they have the correct info.. they just well do what they do...and what can ya do



-You know why it's confusing, Swerve? Because you make it confusing on purpose, and blame the distributors so you can get away with your lies and make more money. Your shit might be fire, but you lie about genetics, and your fems are garbage. There are breeders out there right now with shit as good or better that what you have without all the bullshit. Have fun sinking as more people come out of the woodwork and expose your crap, and you get pushed out of the way by real breeders with stable dank. Your customers are smarter than you think, you might have some sheep that will follow you off a cliff, but your more intelligent customers will catch on eventually. I'm done posting here, I think I've proved my point over and over and over.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wow what a surprise, you still blame the distributors and twist shit around:
> 
> *Re: OUr FEms*
> 
> ...


You know I fancy trying out cali con. but these are some reason i would stay away.
third party cuts are another matter...



How them big buddah OGs capt tcky??


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 17, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> shantibaba uses a hypro cut for ssh


Excuse the newbness but what does that mean?


----------



## beans davis (Mar 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> YES !!!!!! i will say it over and over......im the only real seed company with the real deal chem 91 skunk va clone .. and Sticky get your fucking stories right moron..the chem 4 fems were s1's of the actual clone dumbasss a huge difference between the chem4og fems which is reversed tahoe fem pollen to the chem 4 clone...keep spouting bs man...
> 
> CApt your a moron we have been through this.... oh and how r my nuts cuz homie you been swinging on dem for a while now.. mayb its time to jump on beans nuts...cuz you guys seem to swing together...


You allways frickin lyin Swerve...no wonder they scamed your no street smart goofy ass.

Thats an out right lie that youre the only 1 with that cut.
I now for a fact House of Funk has the Chem 91 Skunk VA clone....they use it in some of their strains and talk about it openly.
Theres others i cant think of but i know where to look & theyre not that hard to find.

Swerve allways shuckin jivin & scammin to make a buck off us, cant remember what lies he told & scams he pulled on wich forums.
Says 1 thing on his says another on this 1.
Gotta feed that big ego..... he likes them nut hangers!

I cant wait till all the herm reports come out on his free fems.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 18, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Excuse the newbness but what does that mean?


his SSH pic, is the hypro cut of SSH


----------



## stak (Mar 18, 2012)

beans davis said:


> I now for a fact House of Funk has the Chem 91 Skunk VA clone....they use it in some of their strains and talk about it openly.





House of Funk doesn't really have anything anymore since they're no longer together.


----------



## dart420 (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys should listen to swerve. He is the only one that has any legit cuts of og, Chem and such. No one else in the world has anything even close. Not even big Buddha when he openly boasted about "collaborating" with him on YouTube. Don't listen to what he "said" on past forums, instead what he says at the time.....


----------



## dualfridge (Mar 18, 2012)

oh wow.... does the strain protectoin act apply to marijuana ..... farmers get pissed about sweetcorn and never heard this much manure. i respect capt sticky fingers and i have had some tcc all i gotta say is this . tcc Buddha tahoe ... grow that shit smoke that shit enjoy and share. BB buddha tahoe grow that shit smoke that shit enjoy it and call it seperate shit cause its now so much contradictory information on here you can unravel that shit so just take each strain as its own thing . 
PS swerve .... your shit is good but you should not treat customers like that! this forum is so full of hate i dont really think ima keep buying your stuff, collaborate with milo and just sell good weed ok screw your bragging rights. farmer are humble and swerve your not humble 
pss. loved that dead head {kissed and wooped it too all in the same post} really curios if you have the real skunk va {shits so old why brag?}


----------



## beans davis (Mar 18, 2012)

House of Funk still has seeds for sale and somebody with them has the 91 va cause they use it.
Theres others i'll look and find them.

House of Funk
Artic Fallout- Fallout is the highest quality hybrid we have tested.
BREED WORK WITH OUR 91 CHEM DAWG VA CUT.

Genetics: CHEM DAWG 91(SKUNK VA)CLONE X Snow Lotus(Bodhi seeds)
THC: 20+%
$57.88 for 10 reg seeds


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 18, 2012)

niave to say one only as a cut.......


----------



## maphisto (Mar 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wow what a surprise, you still blame the distributors and twist shit around:
> 
> *Re: OUr FEms*
> 
> ...


Swerve is a moron!! his fems are garbage i recieved a buddah tahoe as a freebee(attitude 5th b-day promo) tried to germ it and nothing,imagine if i woulda bought a pack i would have been pissed..i know some are gonna say it was only 1 seed but let me tell ya this Paradise seeds freebee Delahaze germinated,Reserva Privada the #18 germinated,and my original order of Strawberry D-lie all 3 germinated..i have heard many things about Cali Connect and they were all bad..when i used to buy clones i would call a local disp in the valley and asked if they had CVK in clones their reply was "we dont carry that trash" refering to CC gear swirl is a joke along with that other dumb ass Ograskal i really believe they dont care about their patients their all in it for $$$!i would rather stick with more reputable breeders not idiots that act like kids!


----------



## stak (Mar 18, 2012)

maphisto said:


> Swerve is a moron!! *his fems are garbage i recieved a buddah tahoe as a freebee(attitude 5th b-day promo) tried to germ it and nothing,imagine if i woulda bought a pack i would have been pissed..i know some are gonna say it was only 1 seed* but let me tell ya this Paradise seeds freebee Delahaze germinated,Reserva Privada the #18 germinated,and my original order of Strawberry D-lie all 3 germinated..i have heard many things about Cali Connect and they were all bad..when i used to buy clones i would call a local disp in the valley and asked if they had CVK in clones their reply was "we dont carry that trash" refering to CC gear swirl is a joke along with that other dumb ass Ograskal i really believe they dont care about their patients their all in it for $$$!i would rather stick with more reputable breeders not idiots that act like kids!


Maybe you just have bad luck? or shitty karma? The Buddha Tahoe freebie I got from the birthday promo has germinated pretty nicely.

here she is right now, just under 42 hours after being dropped into a glass of water.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 18, 2012)

how would you explain my germ rate of 100% on all the others?is that cause i have shitty karma/bad luck think about it..if this guy is doing anything that is right dont ya think my seed would have germinated?i bet he doesn't even test his seeds..i bet if ya bought a pack of 6 i bet you wouldn't even have a 75% germ rate..and at $109.00 you can go with a more reputable breeder like *SAGARMATHA* or mr. nice...


----------



## maphisto (Mar 18, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will say one thing... hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. i ahvent brought it here yet. so not sure how he has the cut i released.. but its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. i mean come on pathetic. can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode DNA's last year with the LA confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe I got one BIT OF ADVICE FOR MILO LEARN TO GROW BETTER WEED!!!!!!


first off it's not your Godfather theme it's Mario Puzo & Francis Ford Coppola so who's ridding who's theme i guess you were not creative enough to create your own!


----------



## stak (Mar 18, 2012)

maphisto said:


> how would you explain my germ rate of 100% on all the others?is that cause i have shitty karma/bad luck think about it..if this guy is doing anything that is right dont ya think my seed would have germinated?i bet he doesn't even test his seeds..*i bet if ya bought a pack of 6 i bet you wouldn't even have a 75% germ rate*..


I also started two seeds from a freebie mix pack from cali connection at the same time and they have also started out pretty nicely.

so that's 3 for 3 with CC so far. now these two are not be feminized buddha tahoe, but they're still from CC. I guess I'll find out in a few months when I crack one of these six packs.





maphisto said:


> and at $109.00 you can go with a more reputable breeder like SAGARMATHA or mr. nice...


Sagarmatha? No thanks. Mr Nice? I've grown out a couple of Black Widow's, but unfortunately they were male. I still have a few BW seeds for the future so hopefully I get a female. And I have...let's see......seven of Mr Nice strains on my to get list. but thanks for the advice?


----------



## maphisto (Mar 18, 2012)

well my germination rate on my mr.nice was 6/6 i couldn't believe my eyes i was like whoa,Mr.Nice dont play around he must have a great quality control staff..my beans from Sagarmatha have been great also put 3 to germinate and all 3 poped..i wanna try Mr.Nice's Mango soon...i wonder if your Tahoe was chucked with some sfv pollen as serve seems to chuck it to everything he crosses...


----------



## Swerve (Mar 18, 2012)

all the og fems are tahoe og based...


----------



## beans davis (Mar 18, 2012)

BODHI SEEDS
Strain:Cluster Funk
Genetics:CHEM 91 SKUNK VA X 88 G13/HP

BODHI:I"ve had lots of request for more CHEM 91 SKUNK VA....so here you go people greasy skunky sour CHEM 91 VA wed to the 88 G13/HP male.

Several breeders working the Chem 91 Skunk VA cut.
BODHI has it.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 18, 2012)

What?Are you sure it's the real chem 91,I mean I thought swerve was the only 1 that had it..I. Knew swerve was lying!


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2012)

maphisto said:


> What?Are you sure it's the real chem 91,I mean I thought swerve was the only 1 that had it..I. Knew swerve was lying!


If the hole in the middle of his beard is moving, then Swerve is lying.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> If the hole in the middle of his beard is moving, then Swerve is lying.


Did you see his attitude video??
Nothing good to say so he just keeps on , Hello, homeboy. etc etc lol


[video=youtube;_9649P7mLlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_9649P7mLlo#t=37s[/video]


----------



## Swerve (Mar 19, 2012)

ok what time did i take a crap today.... and what color are my socks...nice promo vid from attitude... good post for em...


----------



## Swerve (Mar 19, 2012)

wait for it......


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 19, 2012)

damn this shit is juicy subbed. its like some kinda csi.
cannabis strain investigations


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 19, 2012)

my question is if it was already i known fact the bb messed up the cheese. why would u work with him on ur most prized cut? u shouda known he would sell it for way cheaper. just like he should have know u would call his fake. its business. some one really needs to do a side by side.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 19, 2012)

Swerve your a joke,you dont see other reputable breeders come off the way you do...I can tell you why you probably dont have a booth in there,ever notice how how these breeders use more than just one male to polinate their females not their "trusty sfv male'' thats why,these guys are world class your just a chucker!! On a side note you said earlier in this thread BB stole your God Father theme,well little man so DID YOU!!!you know on this site you dont get banned for saying what you think so becareful what ya say cause people here will eat you up,and come up with a more intelligent answer than "ok what time did i take a crap today.... and what color are my socks" and pull up you pants when you talk to me boy...

Wait for it.....


----------



## althor (Mar 19, 2012)

maphisto said:


> Swerve your a joke,you dont see other reputable breeders come off the way you do...I can tell you why you probably dont have a booth in there,ever notice how how these breeders use more than just one male to polinate their females not their "trusty sfv male'' thats why,these guys are world class your just a chucker!! On a side note you said earlier in this thread BB stole your God Father theme,well little man so DID YOU!!!you know on this site you dont get banned for saying what you think so becareful what ya say cause people here will eat you up,and come up with a more intelegent answer than "ok what time did i take a crap today.... and what color are my socks" and pull up you pants when you talk to me boy...
> 
> Wait for it.....



The only time I EVER correct someone's grammar is when they are bashing someone's "intelligence".

If you are going to make cracks at someone not being "intelligent" try to spell it properly or you lose credibility.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok is this gonna stop or am I gonna have to close the thread. Debating is one thing flaming or trolling isn't tolerated. There is nothing to gain here by this bickering. I am subbing to this thread so I hope this tops. HAVE A DANK DAY!


----------



## Swerve (Mar 19, 2012)

been wodnering when a mod was gonna come around to see this bs... clean it up or something if u want. close it to be honest it doesnt matter as DART420 CApt Stinkyfinger are well pretty much on my nuts as you can see.. everytime i post they post... i mean swinging from nuts is cool but really guys ... 


So your choice it would prob be a save in bandwidth


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 19, 2012)

Shutting down the thread is pretty drastic for the petty offenses committed here.
Besides If Swerve didnt like playing tennis he would just leave and end it.

Keep that labor badge in your pocket


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Shutting down the thread is pretty drastic for the petty offenses committed here.
> Besides If Swerve didnt like playing tennis he would just leave and end it.
> 
> Keep that labor badge in your pocket


It gets buried in ths history ones it is locked....

So I can see the benefit in that...


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 19, 2012)

Swerve said:


> been wodnering when a mod was gonna come around to see this bs... clean it up or something if u want. close it to be honest it doesnt matter as DART420 CApt Stinkyfinger are well pretty much on my nuts as you can see.. everytime i post they post...





Swerve said:


> youd think from the way i am on the boards you would understand i am the same in person... im straight up .. i dont care if i hurt your feelings if is fact face it..... life sux get a fucking helmut....


You are right. Everyone should suck it up or wear a rubber helmet


----------



## althor (Mar 19, 2012)

Well the absolute bottom line is this...

Alot of people, and I mean ALOT, just picked up Cali Connection gear through that last Attitude's promo.
Even those who didnt order a Cali Connection package atleast got the 1 fem Buddha Tahoe.
There will be plenty of feedback about Cali Connection gear coming up in a handful of months.
At this point I have never grown anything from Cali Connection and in truth I have no idea what to expect. The debates are so back and forth that for someone without their own experience its hard to gauge.
At best I would say, there have been times where Cali Connection gear has had problems. But when your grow makes it to the end without issues you are well rewarded with the final product. The way I see it, if the story is true about how OG came about through the Dead show (and I would like to believe it since I had a friend at a Dead show around that same time period who came back telling me about some dude with a big ass bag of weed passing out some of the most dank buds he has ever seen and other people coming behind him asking for any seeds) that would mean OG originated from a hermie.


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 19, 2012)

Swerve i have a real question for you, what's the deal with Strawberry OG testers i got with my replacement beans ?

Was it reversed Tahoe pollen hit to a Bruce Banner mom or the other way around, Bruce Banner to the Tahoe OG mom, can i expect them to lean more to the Tahoe or Bruce Banner ???

Have you had any reports back on them yet or is it still soon, i just want to get your opinion on what to expect ??

EDIT: They are doing well by the way, 2 different phenos in about the 4th or 5th week of veg, both indica dominent one slightly shorter with darker wider leaves and tighter nodes. The other one taller and more streched out with slightly thinner leaves, i think this is going to be the keeper it already has a kind of skunky/sweet dank smell to it while the shorter pheno dosen't really have any smell to it at all....


----------



## IVIars (Mar 19, 2012)

Which Bruce Banner?


----------



## maphisto (Mar 19, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will say one thing... hahahahahahahaha noone in europe has my tahoe cut not even me. i ahvent brought it here yet. so not sure how he has the cut i released.. but its cool he is gonna get put on blast nasty for it.. plus we are gonna be giving away 1000 packs for attitude seed banks birthday.....should be interesting.. hahahahah shit he even jack using my godfather theme.. i mean come on pathetic. can you ride the coattail anymore....shit man im only 155lbs and that big ass fucker needs to ride my coattail...hahahahaha he rode DNA's last year with the LA confidential cheese, and this year off my tahoe I got one BIT OF ADVICE FOR MILO LEARN TO GROW BETTER WEED!!!!!!


now that you get put on blast you want the mod's to help you stop crying!!so when are you gonna fess up and admit you stole the God Father theme...and as far as telling Milo to grow better weed last time i saw you in high times was in a grow room wiith PM on your leaves talk about calling the kettle black!!!go back to the farm..


----------



## Swerve (Mar 19, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Swerve i have a real question for you, what's the deal with Strawberry OG testers i got with my replacement beans ?
> 
> Was it reversed Tahoe pollen hit to a Bruce Banner mom or the other way around, Bruce Banner to the Tahoe OG mom, can i expect them to lean more to the Tahoe or Bruce Banner ???
> 
> ...



hey man they were tahoe pollen to the BB female.. Bruce banner for who asked is Strawberry diesel X og kush...
i havent seen any reports back yet and a bunch went out.. u know people i will do a thread then never do... so post some pics in another thread or my website...from what i beleive they should be pure fire...


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 19, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Which Bruce Banner?


 I don't know really he sent me some replacement Pre 98's i had an issue with, and there was a pack of unmarked fem beans with them. I sent him a PM asking what thet were, he said they were some of his new Strawberry OG testers. He said they were Tahoe OG x Bruce Banner, i never even heard of Bruce Banner before so i googled it and it popped right up. It seems that it's some strain out of Colorado somewhere, supposed to be pretty good some kind of Strawberry Cough cross if i remember correctly. 

Now don't quote me on that, it's been a while since i read that and my memory isn't too good, my advice would be to look it up for yourself if you want the facts.

EDIT: Nevermind looks like one slow mofo when it comes to typing.....the thread has grown some since i started to answer you..........lol


----------



## IVIars (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> hey man they were tahoe pollen to the BB female.. Bruce banner for who asked is Strawberry diesel X og kush...
> i havent seen any reports back yet and a bunch went out.. u know people i will do a thread then never do... so post some pics in another thread or my website...from what i beleive they should be pure fire...


I believe there are 3 different phenos of Bruce Banner, which are you working with? 

Its Og kush x Strawberry Diesel (rez's ) bred by delta9 caretakers out of Colorado


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

#3 baby the best one.. hehehehe


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Swerve,


Basically, I'm being accused of contacting you and telling you some things and, while there is no proof I did it, everyone has decided I have actually done this and chosen to jump all over me for it. Well I'm sick of it so I've decided screw it I might as well actually do it. 


So here you go Swerve...check out The Seed Collectors Thread. It's a big thread so this is probably a good place to start. Or maybe here. Anyway wyteberrywidow is talking shit behind your back all up in that thread and accusing me of running and snitching to you about it. So there, now I actually did run and snitch to you about it.




there you go wbw, now you can actually say I ran and snitched.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Lmao u r funny! 

Kids these days. Like I said anything I post there I post to him..

Ive been lied to by swerve And lack of Pm answered ! Swerve knows that.. I deleted ur posts because it's considered spam like u doing now. I cannot link to deleted post if I could I would fool!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

Who fucking cares? We all talk shit about Swerve


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao u r funny!
> 
> Kids these days. Like I said anything I post there I post to him..
> 
> Ive been lied to by swerve And lack of Pm answered ! Swerve knows that.. I deleted ur posts because it's considered spam like u doing now. I cannot link to deleted post if I could I would fool!


I really don't care who you talk shit about. but if you're gonna claim I'm a snitch and everyone is gonna jump on that with no proof then screw it, I might as well actually do it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> I really don't care who you talk shit about. but if you're gonna claim I'm a snitch and everyone is gonna jump on that with no proof then screw it, I might as well actually do it.


It's obvious u do care or it wouldn't got this far!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Woah dude, that is the most immature thing ive ever seen.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Woah dude, that is the most immature thing ive ever seen.


Like I said he is just showing his true colors.


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Like I said he is just showing his true colors.


and what kind of colors are you showing with all of the shit talking, lies, and falsely accusing people? just give it a rest already you whiny little douche. you accused me so I went and did it. you got what you apparently wanted so quit being a little bitch.


----------



## bust14u21 (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww shit.... (*Grabs lighter*)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> and what kind of colors are you showing with all of the shit talking, lies, and falsely accusing people? just give it a rest already you whiny little douche. you accused me so I went and did it. you got what you apparently wanted so quit being a little bitch.


Shit talkin lies falsely accusing really lmfao!

So let me guess I edited your post too right.. U even snitched on yourself.. You illiterate clown.. You don't even see the shit u posting ,have fun posting lies to yourself


----------



## bust14u21 (Mar 20, 2012)

dart420 said:


> Don't you people get it, swerve is the "only" one on cali that has this strain.......



Lamo this guys funny right here...


----------



## bust14u21 (Mar 20, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> Let me say this first I have smoked and grown the real Tahoe OGK clone only! It's DANK! Best Meds I've ever puffed on and that batch came from what swerve took to the cup a few years back! No i've never met Swerve but we have more than one mutual "friend", God I love So Cal! after we found out that he didn't win that year We were all calling BS on the cup!
> 
> bottom line Want real Tahoe? move to Cali! or get Cali Connect beans not some euro wanna be ohgee! OGK has been round for a while in Cali, and Cali Connect been working with REAL OGK longer than DF, BB, GHS


LMMFAO @ " euro wanna be ohgee!"


----------



## bust14u21 (Mar 20, 2012)

maphisto said:


> first off it's not your Godfather theme it's Mario Puzo & Francis Ford Coppola so who's ridding who's theme i guess you were not creative enough to create your own!


Bro stfu please cause all 12 of the seeds i have popped in 28 hours time. 6 i bought, and 6 were fuggin free so i have 0 complaint.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> Hey Swerve,
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm being accused of contacting you and telling you some things and, while there is no proof I did it, everyone has decided I have actually done this and chosen to jump all over me for it. Well I'm sick of it so I've decided screw it I might as well actually do it.
> ...


Dude you're a straight up bitch. Everyone who has had a problem here has said it to his face. Sometimes he answers sometimes he changes the subject. I've asked him politely and rudely as to how BB got his cuts and he's changed his story a few times. Most of it disappeared when the site got haxored. 

The point of this whole argument is that swerve has had issues with some of his product and hasn't come clean with some of his customers AND PROSPECTIVE CUSTOMERS. Just because were potheads doesn't make our decisions or money any less valuable and running a business like that makes us look bad. He has never come clean and jerkoffs like you defending him doesn't help his image either. If this happened in any other business restitution would have been given a long time ago and this situation and his rep would have remained good. A receipt should be enough instead of picture proof. Instead of sending all those freebies to attitude you should have flooded your unhappy customers with them.
Its not that hard to keep customers happy and loyalI if you run your business


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 20, 2012)

With honor


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

what have i not come clean about since ur in the know???Bundee

my customers def get free gear and people with prob just goit to show me proof u got our gear not ur homies order..feel me i have honored reciepts


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah trace the cut n tell me its real.. mine comes from chemdog so ....ask bodhi where his cut came from go ahead ask em all do the connectin of the dots urself and c.....kinda like apothecaries chem 91 aka sour d hybrid .......


----------



## dart420 (Mar 20, 2012)

And the pic in high times of the og that's not even yours???


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 21, 2012)

As anyone put this to Milo @ big buddha?

Again not a to trusty person, but i guess his opinion is needed


----------



## Swerve (Mar 21, 2012)

some on you cats need to find a hobby ie bean and capt. dart. kinda funny...


----------



## IVIars (Mar 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> #3 baby the best one.. hehehehe


Don't you think you should mention that it is Bruce Banner #3 that you are using since there are 3 distinct phones of Bruce Banner? Ya know, to let people know which one it is that you are using.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

i guess i should put the #3/// but its bruce banner #3 the best cut of the group... ahh maphisto needs a hobbie as well. might i suggest crochet for you ladies.. since you 4 seem to need panties... i figure you guys can make your own uncomfortable panties for each other.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i guess i should put the #3/// but its bruce banner #3 the best cut of the group... ahh maphisto needs a hobbie as well. might i suggest crochet for you ladies.. since you 4 seem to need panties... i figure you guys can make your own uncomfortable panties for each other.


Why cant you be professional and just answer without bitching.
You run to the mods but you cause half the banter yourself with this unprofessional shitty humour.
Were calling you out as a hermie hacker. You dont professionaly argue you just verbaly attack.
This is why I guess you cant answer


> Swerve "I realy am a closset hacker that charges silly prices for nirvana like untested stuff, that a true breeder would bin or give away"


----------



## dart420 (Mar 22, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> Why cant you be professional and just answer without bitching.
> You run to the mods but you cause half the banter yourself with this unprofessional shitty humour.
> Were calling you out as a hermie hacker. You dont professionaly argue you just verbaly attack.
> This is why I guess you cant answer


Hahahah I find it funny how all the threads about swerve and his shitty gear get deleted. Not sure why they deleted my thread showing people what a grower he is. Hes the one who posed for hightimes sniffing a moldy bud. Keep crying and maybe they will delete these two. Swerve you reply to every post on here so its not like we are harassing you, simply calling you out on your lies and bullshit. Sorry if you don't like people who call balls and strikes, nothing more. Can you post a thread of your genetics other than your website that has positive results??


----------



## maphisto (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i guess i should put the #3/// but its bruce banner #3 the best cut of the group... ahh maphisto needs a hobbie as well. might i suggest crochet for you ladies.. since you 4 seem to need panties... i figure you guys can make your own uncomfortable panties for each other.


your a lilttle boy talking a bunch of shitz you wouldn't DARE say that to my face or anyother one of these guys face!Im surprised you still have your front teeth the way you talk..and i know your genetics suck i just called one of the best clone only spots in the Valley P.O. and asked if they carry your gear and there response was ''no its just not that good" i also remember when GAM was around and they didn't want your trash!!This is Los Angeles baby we only want the best!!you can only fool people for so long with your wack ass genetics..now im sure your gonna go run to the mods and have this deleted your a punk swerve if i ever see ya around im gonna hit ya up hommie!!


----------



## maphisto (Mar 22, 2012)

dart420 said:


> Hahahah I find it funny how all the threads about swerve and his shitty gear get deleted. Not sure why they deleted my thread showing people what a grower he is. Hes the one who posed for hightimes sniffing a moldy bud. Keep crying and maybe they will delete these two. Swerve you reply to every post on here so its not like we are harassing you, simply calling you out on your lies and bullshit. Sorry if you don't like people who call balls and strikes, nothing more. Can you post a thread of your genetics other than your website that has positive results??


He's just a boy!!likes to call people names and hide behind a computer screen..on of these days he is gonna get his, he is not a profesional why would anybody want to buy his beans after they read this thread?I aso believe he is going to run to the mod's like a little boy ''look what they are saying about me delete it" i can hear his little female voice saying that.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

i would say what i say to each and everyone of you trust me.. making claims like that is pointless... second i dont run to anyone.. i will talk straight shit to you via web via face to face via radio twitter whatever you come at me like an ass expect an ass in return. its simple math 1+1=2 not hard kids.. figure it out.. yeah po doesnt have my gear huh they ahve my tahoe, the giesel clone they ahve is from me. they ahve my pre98 bubba, chem d, lets see larry og, alien og and i think 1 or 2 more.. so your a fool... talk to z lil kid... the owner.

Maphisto im pretty easy to get ahold of. i will b at the san francisco high times medical cannabis cup we ahve a big ass both again and are throwing the party some come by man.. i dont care you can spout all you want.. hahaha your tough behind a screen as you say.. hahahaha

i will be in toronto for the treating yourself expo..

hell i will be in spain valencia next month for the cannabis expo there.. bro i will give you directions to my place you think im scared of something hahahaha... ive had my info blasted all over the net by little bitch ass rats...you think your threats are gonna scare me.. hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah FUCK NO!!!!!!!

are you dumb bro. i talk straight shit to you why would i run to a mod cuz your a bitch i mean really bro.. piss off find a hobbie cuz your not good at this.. and talk all you want but im doing the dam thing you only wish you could be doing. i go into gardens that would make chumps like you shit.. tryn running someting that will get you thrown in jail for 200 years moron. but then again you prob have what 5-10 plants and think your killing it.... talk all the shit you want cuz in the end just like bean davis, capt stinkfinger, dart40 your all a bunch of talking shit bitches.. who have no real info except look at all the threads on hermies. do the research moron now where near as many as you think.. its simple research called google. try it sometimes i mean stinkyfinger makes a post about my seeds with some fake asss breeder pack... hmmmm makes ya think dont it.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Swerve, I did your promo and I got two different batches of Buddha Tahoe, the numbers are 1001 and 1002 plus the sticker on top has bigger typing.

Do I have the original and the new Buddha Tahoe?


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

blis shoot me a pic not sure what you mean by 1001 1002.. if you got them anytime between end of jan til now they are the new batch with the louie xiii.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> blis shoot me a pic not sure what you mean by 1001 1002.. if you got them anytime between end of jan til now they are the new batch with the louie xiii.


It's in red ink hand written, and different stickers. Both packs came from the Tude during their B-day promo.

Probably same strain just different batches?

So is there any heavy yielders in there? I love some frosty dank, but I also like them to pull a little weight.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> stinkyfinger makes a post about my seeds with some fake asss breeder pack... hmmmm makes ya think dont it.


Fake? Castle Seeds and Single Seed Center package seeds in these. Go ahead and pretend like you didn't know that already. You saying Castle and Single Seed Center are selling fake beans?


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

no i didnt know where they came from if they came from single seed center then yes they come from us... like i stated above i ahve never seen this packaging as we sell all of our seeds in breeder packaging. pretty simple to understand really.. 
so you bought one seed and it hermied on you. am i understanding this correct.. so your being a lil girl about 1 seed? i offered you a whole free pack with 6 seeds in it and your bitching this much about 1 seed man.. wow.....now your even more pathetic...to think i would have sent ya like 4 or 5 packs of seeds thinking you had bought a whole pack of seeds....

but you got 1 seed.....1 seed really man 1 seed. hahahahahaha

everyone listen to capt he has a super amount of experience with our seeds he has grown out 1 of them from his single seed purchase...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 23, 2012)

Swerve said:


> no i didnt know where they came from if they came from single seed center then yes they come from us... like i stated above i ahve never seen this packaging as we sell all of our seeds in breeder packaging. pretty simple to understand really..
> so you bought one seed and it hermied on you. am i understanding this correct.. so your being a lil girl about 1 seed? i offered you a whole free pack with 6 seeds in it and your bitching this much about 1 seed man.. wow.....now your even more pathetic...to think i would have sent ya like 4 or 5 packs of seeds thinking you had bought a whole pack of seeds....
> 
> but you got 1 seed.....1 seed really man 1 seed. hahahahahaha
> ...


Where do you get the idea that I only ran one? I ran 3. Lol, one seed. How many are in a pack, 6? They're s1s, why buy a whole pack? They should all be female and look pretty much the same. One didn't germ, one was weak and slow, and the good one hermed like mad. Also, that isn't the only strain I ran from you, I ran your Chem 4 s1s or were they Chem4og? Don't know cuz you change your story all the time. Either way the shit turned out lame and watered down with some herms. Better than Larry with the herms but not smoke. And I ran some pre 98 which turned out mediocre. You could offer 10 packs, I wouldn't trust you to actually send anything in the first place, much less give you my address.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 23, 2012)

please dudes try to be civil..


----------



## Swerve (Mar 23, 2012)

i changed my story bro haha i think you need to learn to read... the original chem 4 fems were s1's.. then we have a strain called chem4 og..which is tahoe reversed fem to the chem 4 clone for our fems. so we in turn have a chem 4 which is A chem 4 bx1 strain and a chem 4 og which is an og hybrid to the chem 4 clone only.. they are clearly are 2 different strains..... PRETTY SIMPLE.. ITS CALLED RESEARCH.. not to sure what so techinical about that


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2012)

Swerve said:


> no i didnt know where they came from if they came from single seed center then yes they come from us... like i stated above i ahve never seen this packaging as we sell all of our seeds in breeder packaging. pretty simple to understand really..
> so you bought one seed and it hermied on you. am i understanding this correct.. so your being a lil girl about 1 seed? i offered you a whole free pack with 6 seeds in it and your bitching this much about 1 seed man.. wow.....now your even more pathetic...to think i would have sent ya like 4 or 5 packs of seeds thinking you had bought a whole pack of seeds....
> 
> but you got 1 seed.....1 seed really man 1 seed. hahahahahaha
> ...


Why do you sell single seeds if you look down on and laugh at your customers who purchase single seeds?

People who purchase singles are still customers a good buisness treats all their customers with respect regardless of the size of the purchase.
A lot of people buy singles to test the product before dropping $112-$125 for 6 seeds.

I bet those remarkes cause TCC to loose some single seed sales.
E.T.s singles are the cheapest on the web anyway.
I bought single seeds from ET i bet they dont belittle their customers for buying singles.

They have enough faith in their product to sell singles with the belief that if their customers try 1 they will be back for more.
That's why their singles are the lowest price of all the breeders on Attitude.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 23, 2012)

Swerve your gonna get yours!!as far as single seeds go don't knock it just cause yours dont germinate..i was in for the attitude b-day promo,got a free #18,Delahaze ,tahoe,mkage put down the tahoe,#18,and delahaze they all germinated except TAHOE!how do you explain that,and how do you test your seeds..you are a bad representation of CALI your attitude and your whole deminar!I sure am glad we got Reserva Privada to rep Cali cause if you were it we would look like shitz!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 23, 2012)

Beans are you talking about Emerald Triangle?


----------



## Swerve (Mar 23, 2012)

we throw about 300 seeds of every strain into a cup of water usually within 18hr 85% have popped a tail... half the time the seeds sitting ontop of the water have tap roots. i have posted pics of this before... after 24hr we get around 92-96% germ rate... then i plant all the seeds in gnarly beds that look like a lettuce hedge and weed out the males and flower the girls outside ... so testing is def done....

Maphisto how do i give cali a bad rap and how can you say im a bad representation when you came into this thread and threatened violence and harm towards me.. real mature and a solid representation of your upbringing....


----------



## maphisto (Mar 23, 2012)

look at the way you act always trying to pass the buck ..if i took a pole on who wants to punch you in the mouth i bet i would get over 75%..you like to insult people talk down to people etc,etc...your almost as bad as Rez


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Beans are you talking about Emerald Triangle?


Yea EMERALD TRIANGLE BRO. their singles on the tude are cheaper per single seed than by the pak.
Like $7 for a single fem but you can only buy 1 single of each strain per order but they have all their strains in single except the blueberry headband so you can get quite a few ET singles per order.
ET said they did this so everyone can try their seeds at a discount.

Bro. you gotta check out 100degrees journal he has a Dinafem OG Kush in bloom.
That is the best looking OG that size i have ever seen ,fricking beautiful plant!
Not very stretchy, branches and bud sites everywhere great shape to the plant....blew me away!
Can't wait till 100d finishes that plant and we get a smoke report.

If that plant smokes as good as it looks other OG breeders need to move over because nobody even comes close to DFs price $78 for 10 fems.

EDIT:Got my RP Skywalker Kush in today they come quick with no promo on.
Got a badass T this time Marilyn Monroe smoking a reef.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Beans dont you mean Skywalker Kush...LoL

Ive actually seen singles on the 'Tude for around $5+.. But those were crap....(aka GH)
Good to know, next time i place an order ima grab the ET give em a try...
Might be for awhile tho considering my recent bodhi order just got delivered to some random person in another state according to the tracking....


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey Beans dont you mean Skywalker Kush...LoL
> 
> Ive actually seen singles on the 'Tude for around $5+.. But those were crap....(aka GH)
> Good to know, next time i place an order ima grab the ET give em a try...
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yah.. Sywalker Og = Sywalker x SFV OG
the RP version is
Skywalker x Og #18
So they gotta call it Skywalker Kush, it aint the real Skywalker OG.....

They did that on purpose...


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 24, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Yea EMERALD TRIANGLE BRO. their singles on the tude are cheaper per single seed than by the pak.
> Like $7 for a single fem but you can only buy 1 single of each strain per order but they have all their strains in single except the blueberry headband so you can get quite a few ET singles per order.
> ET said they did this so everyone can try their seeds at a discount.
> 
> ...


Yeah they get the gear to you swift when its a plain order!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

I just realized big Buddha says his tahoe og is 100% indica ?lmao what a joke


----------



## kermit2692 (May 22, 2012)

JCashman said:


> oh gods, i laughed so hard when i got to the part about the cannabis cup winner. if they dropped that on you, its the equivalent of them calling you a noob and brushing you aside. the Cannabis Cup is a bull-shit rigged event (just watch high times ads. u buy the most, you probably gonna win), and that response clearly shows they dont give a shit about you, or their other customers.


 just sent them this --- so recently i was looking up info about a strain you carry and found a copy of a email someone sent you explaining the controversy over the buddha tahoe that cali connection created with big buddha and then likely had duplicated by big buddha shit anyone could take any seed and rename it whatever they want and i could care less. my problem came in your answer, you guys claimed the big buddha was a 2011 cup winner and basically brushed him off...what do u think we are all noobs the cup is a joke and rigged you should have accepted the fact that the customer was asking for a replacement as he didnt realize he was buying the "copy", and at least maybe given him a deal on his next order. even if the truth is simply that they worked together and then cali connection didnt like big buddha selling the seeds as their own and they are both all in all the same thing, you still should have respected that customers opinion. now your bad customer service is on the internet and i personally will not be buying from you guys...not that i had yet but ppl do research on seed companies and i cant be the only one appauled by your lax attitude toward the issue. cannabis cup winner haha. please, thats paid for!


----------



## kermit2692 (May 22, 2012)

migenetics said:


> So you managed to enter buds of tahoe og over in Europe yet no one in Europe has the cut? I find that hard to believe. This is not meant to bash u in any way just a confused stoner here.


whats hard to believe its called mailing your final product...you hope your shit makes it to meet you at the cup lol how you think the other american companies for edibles and whatever else get stalls at the cup either they somehow legally move it through customs or smuggle it!


----------



## kermit2692 (May 22, 2012)

maphisto said:


> Swerve is a moron!! his fems are garbage i recieved a buddah tahoe as a freebee(attitude 5th b-day promo) tried to germ it and nothing,imagine if i woulda bought a pack i would have been pissed..i know some are gonna say it was only 1 seed but let me tell ya this Paradise seeds freebee Delahaze germinated,Reserva Privada the #18 germinated,and my original order of Strawberry D-lie all 3 germinated..i have heard many things about Cali Connect and they were all bad..when i used to buy clones i would call a local disp in the valley and asked if they had CVK in clones their reply was "we dont carry that trash" refering to CC gear swirl is a joke along with that other dumb ass Ograskal i really believe they dont care about their patients their all in it for $$$!i would rather stick with more reputable breeders not idiots that act like kids!


 dude your bad mouthing the non germination of a single seed...had the same promo, mine popped...luck of the draw man...i will say tho paradise seems to have really good germ rates....


----------



## Animalchin (Jun 30, 2012)

Dam my head hurts from reading this shit, I grew some Tangerine Dream, cup winner my arse, all flowered but were shit smoke. Cotton candy was A1 so glad I took cuttings So fuck it Im gonna sell them as my own clones and re name them as Chin Candy only £6.99 a cut. Now is that what breeders do cos that is just fucked up. I'm also gonna change whats left of my Tangerine Dream to 50 shades of Grey Haze just to get rid of it.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh no!


----------



## keepitcoastal (Oct 4, 2012)

Lol why did swerve have to be the one to send tahoe og to the UK??? I woulda been happy to throw a clone in a box and overnight it.... Anybody else could have sent it to him considering everybody and there mommas have the tahoe cut out here now.


----------



## stak (Oct 4, 2012)

Do they really have THE legit Tahoe cut or do they have a cut from a mom that was grown from a Cali Connection seed?


----------



## gargantuanganja (Dec 6, 2012)

SWERVE created the Tahoe OG AND the Buddha Tahoe OG strain and even if that fat little fucker, Milo bought the beans and spent the time it would take to get back to an F1, he could have, at the very least, given it a different fkin' name. I've read about this all over the place. Haven't you seen about a billion different AK47 strains? That's the same shit. People trying to make money off someone else's success because it's easier than being creative.


----------



## tommyarmour (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Swerve, 

You seem like you are straight up. I am looking to get the best Tahoe OG seeds that I can buy. I am going to get them from Cali Connections. I looked on the Cali Connections website and found Tahoe OG Kush, then I went to The Attitude Seedbank and found two more Tahoe OG, and Buddha Tahoe OG from Cali Connection's all with the same picture. All 3? I am slightly confused here. Which is the purest cut? Which is Which? Can you elaborate a little for me?


----------



## mrueeda (Dec 30, 2012)

tommyarmour said:


> Hey Swerve,
> 
> You seem like you are straight up. I am looking to get the best Tahoe OG seeds that I can buy. I am going to get them from Cali Connections. I looked on the Cali Connections website and found Tahoe OG Kush, then I went to The Attitude Seedbank and found two more Tahoe OG, and Buddha Tahoe OG from Cali Connection's all with the same picture. All 3? I am slightly confused here. Which is the purest cut? Which is Which? Can you elaborate a little for me?


It's a bit more complicated...the main Cali Connect tahoe based strains are: 
-Tahoe og fems (tahoe og cut x tahoe og cut) 
-Tahoe og regulars (tahoe og cut x sfv og ibl male) 
-Buddha Tahoe og fems (tahoe og cut x Louis XIII og cut)
-Buddha Tahoe og regulars (Louis XIII og cut x sfv og ibl male )
If u are in search of the purest tahoe simply go for the tahoe fems, but u will most likely deal with some herms, so i would suggest u to score a pack of the tahoe regulars or the buddha tahoe fems...Consider that the Louis XIII og is said to be a very solid good yielding og, so i would bet that the buddha tahoes are the best all aroud beans between theese...There is plenty other CC strains which have the tahoe in the genetic background though...


----------



## tommyarmour (Dec 30, 2012)

mrueeda said:


> It's a bit more complicated...the main Cali Connect tahoe based strains are:
> -Tahoe og fems (tahoe og cut x tahoe og cut)
> -Tahoe og regulars (tahoe og cut x sfv og ibl male)
> -Buddha Tahoe og fems (tahoe og cut x Louis XIII og cut)
> ...


I was simply on the hunt for the best "ORIGINAL" Tahoe OG I could find. It sure does get complicated. I've been growing for 7 almost 8 years now. And to tell the truth I haven't gotten this deep into trying to find the best genetics since I started. I appreciate your comments mrueeda.  

I don't just want tahoe og in the genetic background, I wanted the closest to the original as possible.

So your saying just look for Tahoe OG fems or Buddha Tahoe Og fems but worry about hermi's. Or for more stability go for the regs. 

What about the Tahoe OG KUSH on Cali Connections website? Stay away since that is really only part Tahoe OG crossed with a kush? I did try and contact Cali Connections from their website trying to ask the same question. I would prefer a fem seed since I don't grow year around. I just pop seeds and they go into my outdoor plot. I'm really into original genetics. And trying to stay as close to original as possible. Thank's again bro.


----------



## althor (Dec 30, 2012)

He is saying the Tahoe OG fems have a tendency to hermie.
The Buddha Tahoe OG fems are much more stable.

So if you want Tahoe OG go with regular seeds. 
If you like the Buddha Tahoe OG fems are fine.

I can back up the Buddha Tahoe OG fems. I have grown it and it is fire.


----------



## tommyarmour (Dec 30, 2012)

althor said:


> He is saying the Tahoe OG fems have a tendency to hermie.
> The Buddha Tahoe OG fems are much more stable.
> 
> So if you want Tahoe OG go with regular seeds.
> ...


I would have to shoot for the Buddha Tahoe Og unless I want to reopen my indoor grow area and take the time to sex. Which I don't currently have. 

As far as my research to find the best Tahoe OG. I have been more or less directed to get the Buddha Tahoe OG by Cali Connection from the tude. 

My feelings are as follows:

Wouldn't the best way to get a Femenized Pure Tahoe Og be. To just take two cuttings from the Tahoe OG mother spray one with silver. That stable mother that you sprayed with silver should hermi and pollinate the other Tahoe OG cuttings and bingo Feminized Pure Tahoe OG. 




I understand there is still the possibility that the seeds will hermi. But the idea sounds good and seems to me that you stay very close to the original genetics that way.

What's all this taking the SFV OGK F6 IBL cutting and hit the tahoe clone for a Tahoe OG Kush?

Or Take the SFV ogk F3 and hit the tahoe cutting. That is what they are calling Tahoe OG now. Was the SFV OGK F3 originally Tahoe OG???? how can they do that and call it the Original. I knew better than to try to search for a answer to true genetics. I need to just buy the damn seeds and get on with it. 

Doing either of those ways are taking away from the pure original Tahoe OG? IMHO

I plan to just buy the Buddha Tahoe OG fems from the Tude. Since they seem to be the closest to the real deal there is right now.


----------



## mrueeda (Dec 30, 2012)

The strains that u find on the Cali Con website are the same exact that u will find on the other big seedbanks on the net (attitude, cannazon, cannacollective etc...) even if their genetic background is courrently listed different on theese sites (it was not updated...), but i would highly suggest u not to buy from thecalicon website for now...it was created recently and they seem to have some problems with the organisation (i'm sure things will adjust in a little), some good peeps on this site had problems to recive their beans and they litterally had to chase swerve on the net to fix the problem (thats incredible lol...) If u want to know the courrent genetic background of the CC strains i can post u a thread (here) i started a while ago trying to clear the total mess that there is within their crosses (there could be some errors but there are even on their site...!)

Back to your question i will try to make it simple: 

-if you want the purest get Tahoe og fems (but expecially outdoors i would expect hermies)
-if you want an all around sturdier pure og (both the parents are pure unadulterated ogs) with good yield go with the Buddha Tahoe fems
-if you want the most stable go with the regular seeds

If you are determinate with fems i would bet on the buddha, which in my op seems to be much more outdoor suited than the tahoe...now its up to you..be sure to make a journal whatever u choose ...


----------



## tommyarmour (Dec 30, 2012)

mrueeda said:


> The strains that u find on the Cali Con website are the same exact that u will find on the other big seedbanks on the net (attitude, cannazon, cannacollective etc...) even if their genetic background is courrently listed different on theese sites (it was not updated...), but i would highly suggest u not to buy from thecalicon website for now...it was created recently and they seem to have some problems with the organisation (i'm sure things will adjust in a little), some good peeps on this site had problems to recive their beans and they litterally had to chase swerve on the net to fix the problem (thats incredible lol...) If u want to know the courrent genetic background of the CC strains i can post u a thread (here) i started a while ago trying to clear the total mess that there is within their crosses (there could be some errors but there are even on their site...!)
> 
> Back to your question i will try to make it simple:
> 
> ...


I have 15+ journals over at Grasscity(3,000+ posts) I go by Medicinal-Tommy in the city. Seems like a lot of breeders are part of rollitup. Ive been a Registered user here since early 09. Thinking maybe I should throw up a few threads this way too. It's good to have friends in different places. Thanks for your assistance. I really do appreciate it.

BTW I will be growing it outdoors so like you said the Buddha Tahoe OG Fem's are going to be my best bet.


----------



## MiKron (Jan 1, 2013)

Buddha tahoe is the bst fuckin shit bst flavor ooooo that lavendar og flavor fuck yes cali connection


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 3, 2013)

I really have to thank swerve for those 1000 packs he gave away last year around this time. I got a fem Buddha Tahoe OG last year with attitudes crazy promo. This shit right here is some of the best medicine i have helps alot with my back pain, cant smoke it too early tho end up taking a nap. I have gained alot of respect for swerve and cali conn i have alot of respect for the guys like swerve. They dont have to be on these sites but they choose to stand behind there genetics and give feedback not too many others, subcool is the only other one that comes to mind. I havent had one issue with buddha tahoe, its even is a light feeder so you use less ferts to get the same results just beautiful genetics got it curing right now, hopefully it will bring out that lemon fuel taste a bit more. She is fast in the flower department too this one finished around day 48 with no herms running 7th cycle on her now, it just keeps getting more purple almost black. Here is a few pics of my Buddha Tahoe OG purple pheno to discredit all the haters and imitators out there, again thanks to swerve and cali conn and of course the tude for making it possible to have this right now especially considering im in a non friendly state haha.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 3, 2013)

tommyarmour said:


> I was simply on the hunt for the best "ORIGINAL" Tahoe OG I could find. It sure does get complicated. I've been growing for 7 almost 8 years now. And to tell the truth I haven't gotten this deep into trying to find the best genetics since I started. I appreciate your comments mrueeda.
> 
> I don't just want tahoe og in the genetic background, I wanted the closest to the original as possible.
> 
> ...


If you want something closest to the original Tahoe, go with the original clone only Tahoe. Your not going to find it in Cali Connection seeds or seeds period.


----------



## MiKron (Jan 4, 2013)

If only you could order clones online


----------



## d4n (Feb 15, 2013)

after reading this, i will never buy anything from cali connection. this swerve guy is simply childish, contradictory, arrogant and sketch seems to just from him. grow up man, you're nothing but a whiney little bitch trying to be hard.


----------



## d4n (Feb 15, 2013)

sorry, i meant i'll never buy anything from cali connection AGAIN, i am currently growing the strain in question and to his credit, it is looking very nice so i'll be making some fem pollen with it to cross with 4 other strains i have going now. swerve, sounds like working for montsanto might be a better fit for you.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Feb 16, 2014)

d4n said:


> after reading this, i will never buy anything from cali connection. this swerve guy is simply childish, contradictory, arrogant and sketch seems to just from him. grow up man, you're nothing but a whiney little bitch trying to be hard.


 Same here. This thread was a good read


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2014)

that bad? home the buddah is fire...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 1, 2014)

This was a good read... Start from the beginning and read all of the swerve comments!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 1, 2014)

I took the offspring of BB's Tahoe and CC Tahoe and the lab has indeed confirmed that they are of the same lineage. Sisters / Brothers so obviously Swerve gave BB the goods.


----------



## petlar (Jul 2, 2014)

thats nice to hear couchlock thanks i grabbed a pack of the BB tahoe a couple of weeks ago looking
forward to popping them even more now 

ive got BB buddha kush og 3 day in flower now and so far so good when i open the tent in the morning
the smell is absolutely awesome real strong coffee smell. smells just as good as the holy grail kush that i grew if not better in my opinion.


----------



## stak (Jul 2, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I took the offspring of BB's Tahoe and CC Tahoe and the lab has indeed confirmed that they are of the same lineage. Sisters / Brothers so obviously Swerve gave BB the goods.


Yeah, I _really_ believe that.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 2, 2014)

stak said:


> Yeah, I _really_ believe that.


Steep Hill Halent has the technology to determine the genetic makeup of your marijuana. I could care less what you believe.


----------



## stak (Jul 3, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Steep Hill Halent has the technology to determine the genetic makeup of your marijuana. I could care less what you believe.



so then post some screenshots of the paperwork showing the gentic makeup and that they're related. show some proof behind your so far bullshit claim.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 3, 2014)

stak said:


> so then post some screenshots of the paperwork showing the gentic makeup and that they're related. show some proof behind your so far bullshit claim.


Will do, just have to get a scanner.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 3, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Will do, just have to get a scanner.


You could just upload a pic, that is if you have a camera.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 3, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> You could just upload a pic, that is if you have a camera.


Good point, unfortunately the only camera I have is a nikon.


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 3, 2015)

gargantuanganja said:


> *I sent this message to the seed bank (www.singleseedcentre.com)*:
> 
> I'd like to first say that I love your company and the vast selection of seeds made available worldwide. You're the only company I've used and I've been more than satisfied with my beans except for this last order I just placed. I was absolutely thrilled to find out you were selling seeds from a Tahoe OG Kush cut called "Buddha Tahoe OG" and I bought a couple of them. I've been excited as shit to get these, but today I find out they're not legit? What's up with that? Apparently, this "Big Buddha" guy never had a cut of the Tahoe OG and whatever he has isn't what he says it is. That was extremely dissapointing coming from the breeder @ Cali Connection. A few days after my purchase you posted the legit seeds and I don't have the money to pay for them, but they are undoubtidly going to sell out very quickly. I think it would be the ethical thing to do out of consideration for myself, many others, and most especially the breeders of the original strain to stop distribution of "Big Buddha's" bullshit rendition. I would be happy to return the seeds in exchange for the legitimate ones. Please consider. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Jw who's to say this Buddha whoever doesn't know some one n the l.a area that took a Tahoe clone and treated it with SC spray and shipped him the beans for a fee


----------

